
Should I accept a CTO position with expert-level programming experience? - tx120
I&#x27;m a expert developer with a lot of experience in the industry working with great companies. Recently a startup-like (young, I&#x27;m young too, I&#x27;m about twenty-one) company offered me a CTO position. What should I do?
======
mixmastamyk
An expert at twenty-one, eh?

Hard to say without more detail. Is there any reason you shouldn't? Would a
failure there hurt your career?

If you do decide to take it, make sure to read the classics on the people
aspect of software from MMM, to Peopleware, to Dale Carnegie, or whatever the
modern equivalents are.

~~~
tx120
Thanks for your advice. what did you mean by MMM?

------
raarts
Beginner: zero to two years of experience Intermediate: two to five years of
experience Expert: at least 5 years of experience, but more likely 8 to 12.

Domain expertise: 10 years of experience.

How do you get to call yourself an expert if you're 21?

~~~
tx120
I've worked since fourteen. I know it's odd and rare but it's possible :) they
offer me such positions often because of top companies in my country that I
worked with.

